# obs-ghostscript



## NLeseul (Aug 18, 2017)

NLeseul submitted a new resource:

obs-ghostscript - OBS video source for rendering PDF documents using Ghostscript



> A video source for OBS studio that renders PDF documents and other documents supported by Ghostscript (PostScript, EPS). Permits real-time page scrolling through an interaction window.



Read more about this resource...


----------



## NLeseul (Sep 23, 2017)

NLeseul updated obs-ghostscript with a new update entry:

obs-ghostscript: Add hotkeys and interaction window keyboard input



> I've added the ability to control interaction windows with keyboard input, plus hotkey bindings that work outside of interaction windows.



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## NLeseul (Nov 5, 2017)

NLeseul updated obs-ghostscript with a new update entry:

Rebuilt without Visual C++ Redistributable dependency



> The original binary release was built with a dependency on the Visual C++ Redistributable, and Windows doesn't really give errors on that very well. I've rebuilt the binary without that dependency. If you had problems with this source completely failing to show up in the source menu, this update may help you.



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## NLeseul (Jan 1, 2018)

NLeseul updated obs-ghostscript with a new update entry:

obs-ghostscript: Add options to override page size and DPI



> Add options to override the page size and DPI of the rendered document.



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Physics-is-Phun (Mar 26, 2020)

Hi, NLeseul--

I've tried this on my Windows partition, and it works absolutely as designed/expected. Great!

However, I also have a Linux partition, and do almost all of my professional work on Linux. This is especially the case now, as I'm a teacher who is quarantined, and I'm trying to use OBS to record video segments to stitch together into lectures. Because I use LaTeX to create my slideshows, the output is in pdf; I'd prefer to record my slideshows from a PDF viewer, but the Window Capture source doesn't recognize the pdf viewer. I've tried following the procedure on your YouTube video, but I know I'm doing it incorrectly, because I'm pretty sure dll files won't run correctly on Linux. Do you happen to know how to properly install this plugin from source, or do you have plans to make a Linux version of this plugin?

If it helps, I'm running Debian Bullseye! Thanks for any help you might be able to offer.


----------



## NLeseul (Apr 11, 2020)

NLeseul updated obs-ghostscript with a new update entry:

obs-ghostscript: Add PDF password support and experimental Linux build support



> Added an option to specify a PDF password.
> Attempted to revise the CMake script to make building on Linux a possibility.



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## dtbecker (Apr 16, 2020)

Dear NLeseul,
I am a Mac user. Your plugin seems to exactly what I am looking for since I am working with pdf-slideshows a lot (Uni). Do you think there is a chance to make this available for Mac users as well? 
Daniel


----------



## tdowell (May 12, 2020)

When I select a scene using pdf-ghostscript, the pdf document won't appear until I go through the motions of going into the source's properties and browsing to the pdf source and re-selecting it as the source file.  Am I doing something wrong?  Having to go through this process is unacceptable in a live presentation.
Thanks in advance for any help you can offer.
tim


----------



## theAddy0 (Nov 22, 2020)

Can you add support also for navigable pdfs. You know, like a lyrics books you want to navigate easily.


----------



## koolobs (Dec 16, 2020)

Thank you for the great plugin! I have a large collection of PDFs and this really saved me from having to convert the files to image files. 


The only thing is that I find that the same PDF when displayed in OBS looks more jagged than when in Acrobat--see attached picture. 

Is this a matter of "anti-aliasing"? Is it possible to add this to the plug-in?


thank you very much


----------



## studiogirl005 (Jan 4, 2021)

dtbecker said:


> Dear NLeseul,
> I am a Mac user. Your plugin seems to exactly what I am looking for since I am working with pdf-slideshows a lot (Uni). Do you think there is a chance to make this available for Mac users as well?
> Daniel


Hi, from what I read, this plugin would also be the perfect solution for my work at the university, for I frequently have to work with pdf-slides and always struggle with the right plugin/connection of pdf and OSB.. I would be so thankful if there was a plugin for Mac users as well! Thanks so much


----------

